# New Camping Site/Village - Humilladero, Malaga.



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Heard this week of the recent opening of a brand new site/village La Sierrecilla in Humilladero (near Mollina) inland Malaga Province, Spain, so popped in today for a look-see as it is near my home.

Large site which is still partly being developed, restaurant/bar on site, 2 pools (adult and Child) usual facilities, beautiful location for quiet, walking type holidays or as base for visits to Cordoba/Sevilla/Granada and Malaga each about 1 hour drive away. 
Have not stayed here so do not feel able make review, see web site below. By the way it is owned by the same company as run Camping Cabopino, Marbella and Camping El Chorro.

http://www.campinglasierrecilla.com/index.php


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

It certainly looks a lot better than Cabopino, which admittedly would not be hard to do. Looking forward to your feedback as a decent site is much needed in that neck of the woods.

Ron


----------

